# A GLITCH IN THE MATRIX



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2016)

Some but all threads started to look like this.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)

Check if you have the Java updated. Today there was updating to SE8 U71.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2016)

Just a few threads, Snautzer01s and V2s. When I went back a few minutes later they were normal.


Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)

It looks like something was changed. I haven't had any troubles .


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2016)

Happened to me for about 30 mins or so yesterday but then sorted itself out and has been fine since.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2016)

Forum getting a little wonky from about 0745 my time.









Geo


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2016)

Horse was working on something I would say. I saw him being on line at that time..


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 3, 2016)

yea...still trying to tweak some of the cache settings. looks like you got caught between. if that happens just reload page, should pull down all resources.

edit: actually tweaking many things...still cleaning up from change. trying to get features up and parity with content.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Mr. Horse, outstanding job you're doing with the changes. Takes a bit of getting used to but I'm slowly making it work.


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2016)

Added new post a few minutes ago and the word "New" was added to the beginning of the post.


Geo


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Check if you have the Java updated. Today there was updating to SE8 U71.


Actually Wojtek, is the site really using Java? I thought everybody moved away from that, being insecure and all? I haven't installed Java on my Linux machine and everything seems to work fine.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2016)

To be honest I didn't check on that. I have the Java installed and no problems with the forum script that many of you has reported so far.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2016)

Updated yesterday. I made a post just prior and nothing was noticed.


Geo


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2016)

And now?


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2016)

All good, sir.


Geo


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2016)

That's good.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 24, 2016)

issue posted here as well. I still see the stacked display sometimes as well with the icons and reply panes all out of order.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2016)

Really not sure what the reason for that can be. I spend a lot of time here and any of these issues has happened to me.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2016)

So do any of you guys use Firefox as a browser? Maybe you could install firebug and press f12 when it happens? Firebug has a console giving you all the errors while loading. Could be helpful. I till think it is a cache thing.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2016)

I use the net browser. No problems so far.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2016)

The page alignment and features are mostly driven by CSS stylesheets and JavaScript, and if a stylesheet isn't called up from the database as the page is loading, it can knock everything out of alignment.

I get the same errors (and oddities) on either my Firefox or Safari. So I suspect when there's a lag between Cloudflare and the server, it'll cause the page to "skew" or show anomalies because of the extensive stylesheet references required for the page (and features) to load.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2016)

This is possible.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 25, 2016)

On Google Chrome and cleared my cache after I had initial problems with the new format. This new stuff happened after that and is intermittent.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 25, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> The page alignment and features are mostly driven by CSS stylesheets and JavaScript, and if a stylesheet isn't called up from the database as the page is loading, it can knock everything out of alignment.
> 
> I get the same errors (and oddities) on either my Firefox or Safari. So I suspect when there's a lag between Cloudflare and the server, it'll cause the page to "skew" or show anomalies because of the extensive stylesheet references required for the page (and features) to load.


Dave, if you press f12, chrome will give you a console with error reports. You could see there what goes wrong.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2016)

Marcel, I'm running Firefox (Version 44.0.2), to be honest, I won't touch Chrome.

I've done enough WebDev in days bygone to spot script issues & errors...and that's why I suspect that when the "handshake" between Cloudflare and the server lags, some datasheets may not load on request as the client's browser is calling the database, causing the content to go haywire.

I sure miss the simple days of HTML 3.2 and JavaScript 1.1 (heavy sigh)


----------



## Marcel (Feb 25, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Marcel, I'm running Firefox (Version 44.0.2), to be honest, I won't touch Chrome.



Don't blame you. FF has a great plugin for debugging called firebug. I use it all the time.



GrauGeist said:


> I've done enough WebDev in days bygone to spot script issues & errors...and that's why I suspect that when the "handshake" between Cloudflare and the server lags, some datasheets may not load on request as the client's browser is calling the database, causing the content to go haywire.
> 
> I sure miss the simple days of HTML 3.2 and JavaScript 1.1 (heavy sigh)


You're probably right. It seems to me that the europeans don't encounter the problem. It's either a caching in the line or problems with the steppingstones. I incline to the caching probblems as it seems like all css data comes from the cache.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2016)

Just popped up again...







...refreshed and reverted back to normal.


Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 6, 2016)

Yep, seems to happen every time Trump shuts up.


----------

